# Transport to Mexico City



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello guys!
I'm here cause I hope to receive some help!
I'm going to Mexico City on Tuesday, leaving from Leon Gto.
Which is the cheapest way? I've looked up for primera plus and etn, but they are really expensive.
Any idea?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

If you go to the León bus station, you should find second class bus options, I think.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Anonimo said:


> If you go to the León bus station, you should find second class bus options, I think.


Yes, there are lots of bus companies. Primera Plus and ETN are two of the more luxurious and more expensive. Also for future information, if you are over 60 and in Mexico with visa as opposed to a tourist permit, you can get a "senior citizen" card that will give you a discount of 50% on bus tickets. The card is issued by INAPAM (Instituto Nacional Para Adultos Mayores).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Sometimes it is cheaper to fly but I do not think it will be true from León. When you get to the bus station shop the various lines.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you guys!
So if I go to leon station will I be able to buy a return ticket or is it just one way and then in Mexico I need to buy another one?
The thing is that I need to be at my embassy at a certain time, so do these second class tickets work on schedule too?

Gracias


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

billacaro said:


> Thank you guys!
> So if I go to leon station will I be able to buy a return ticket or is it just one way and then in Mexico I need to buy another one?
> The thing is that I need to be at my embassy at a certain time, so do these second class tickets work on schedule too?
> 
> Gracias


You can buy a one way or round trip ticket, it is your choice. Some bus lines give a discount if you purchase tickets on line. The buses run on a schedule and do a pretty good job of keeping to that schedule. The economy lines have more stops and take longer but they still have a schedule. For example, Guadalajara to Queretaro is 4 or 5 hours on Primera Plus or ETN. I once took Flecha Amarilla or Roja, I can't remember which, and it was 8 hrs.


----------



## billacaro (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok then,
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

billacaro said:


> Thank you guys!
> So if I go to leon station will I be able to buy a return ticket or is it just one way and then in Mexico I need to buy another one?
> The thing is that I need to be at my embassy at a certain time, so do these second class tickets work on schedule too?
> 
> Gracias


I'm assuming, after reading your comments, that you will want to travel on one of the overnight busses from Leon to Mexico City to make certain you arrive on time for your appointment.


----------

